# Mmmm: chocolate dipped strawberries



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Any suggestions for a simple chocolate coating for strawberries or other fruit? I saw one that required cocoa butter, but I'd rather use common ingredients. Thanks!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I just temper some semi sweet chocolate.
Under the valitines thread I mentioned filling the berries with sweetned strawberry marsapone and then dipping them. I think stem berries would look the nicest
cc


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I found some gorgeous California, long stemmed beauties in the store. $7.99 per dozen  Almost too lovely to eat! Thanks for the tip, a simple solution. I just assume that anything to do with chocolate has to be complicated. So I melt it over barely simmering water and let it cool down a bit before dunking, right? Are the berries better off at room temp or chilled?

[ 02-15-2001: Message edited by: Mezzaluna ]


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

I just did tuxedo strawberries for the Valentines party at work last night. They never fail to impress. Some think they are kind of cliche by now....but they are just TOO adorable. 

eeyore


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I prefer choc. dipped strawberries chilled, for the crunch of the cool chocolate. Just wrap it airtight in plastic wrap until ready to serve.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

ganache
4 ounces bittersweet chocolate
4 ounces heavy cream
scald heavy cream add to chopped chocolate. allow to cool slightly. yummmmm


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

I temper bittersweet chocolate for raspberries, dried apricots, dried pineapple, candied orange peel and strawberries.

I also do "evening gown" strawberries...diagonal dunk in white chocolate, reverse the diagonal dunk in dark; add a strand of pearls...Most everybody enjoys seeing the "duo". I try to do these for all my guests celebrating a romantic occasion: honeymoon, anniversary, getaway, first time away from the kids...

I agree with momoreg that they are much better cold and crisp!

[ May 22, 2001: Message edited by: lynne ]

[ May 22, 2001: Message edited by: lynne ]


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I also like them served cold, but I was really asking whether the berrie should be a room temperature before dipping, or if they can be chilled beforehand.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Chill beforehand; they'll set up faster.


----------



## fontzmark (Aug 13, 2000)

I use non-temper chocolate, works great, sets up really quick then inject them with Grand Marnier, people love them. I have heard of a recipie with a little butter and some rum, anyone else?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Cool idea with the Grand Marnier. What do you use to inject them? Not a hypodermic needle?!?!?


----------



## fontzmark (Aug 13, 2000)

The chef I work for has a friend who is a surgeon.....so it is something along those lines, pretty thick needle for sure! yikes!, it will hold about two/three shots of alcohol. You would be suprised how much alcohol you can get in 5 strawberries!! I can find out the particulars on the "tool" if you would like, try and find out where the surgeon gets them too, I would think they are easy to get at medical supply places but who knows. 
It is a really good dessert though, people just love them, not the most elaborate or exciting thing for sure, for some things simple is best I guess.


----------

